# NEW ZEALAND - "GODZONE"



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

*God’s Own Country, often abbreviated to Godzone, is a phrase that has been used for more than 120 years by New Zealanders to describe their homeland.*

These are from pbase - borrowed from (and I hope that he/she doesn't mind) - 
[email protected]




























Pics taken by Phil Date - http://www.pbase.com/phildate/new_zealand


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

For the YOU TUBE addicts  a NZ promotional video - enjoy 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9sEZ-wdFegU


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Here:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Enigma BTW! New Zealand is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

akash said:


> Thanks Enigma BTW! New Zealand is beautiful


You are welcome .... how do you post the you tube "screens" .. I am too blonde to figure it out


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

----






" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

akash said:


> ----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tharsis Montes (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! I had no idea New Zealand was breathtaking like that! Beautiful!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Really nicekay:


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

*Simply beautiful *


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

amazing, the nature in New Zealand is breathtaking


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

and so are the cities!
check out the Auckland Picture threads in the Cityscapes and Skylines forum: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8

I'll try and find some time to post pictures of Auckland and Wellington cities


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful, Norway's twin when it comes to scenery! kay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

gorgeous!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Are some of those pics taken in Tauranga Enigma?? The beach ones??
Really Nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

akash said:


> Are some of those pics taken in Tauranga Enigma?? The beach ones??
> Really Nice


No, these are from *Tauranga / Mt Maunganui* ...


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Bless this amazingly beautiful country !


----------



## kegan (Jun 14, 2007)

Mt Taranaki & the view from the top.

















​


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^ That shadow pic is incredible ....


----------

